

A five-step guide to not being stupid - luckysahaf
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150422-how-not-to-be-stupid

======
Nadya
I prefer my three-step guide.

1) Never open your mouth unless you are 100% sure what you are about to say is
the truth that is backed by research and verifiable claims.

2) If you aren't 100% sure but are still rather confident in what you are
about to say - prefix the statement with "I may be wrong" or "I need to
research this more". (Then go do more research.)

3) If you are unsure or think it is more likely that you are wrong than you
are right - shut up and do more research on the subject.

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove
all doubt"

